# Who is in the Middle East



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

Trying to get an idea of who is in these parts on here. Anyone else from Bahrain?


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

Bump. Anyone? 

Oh no. I'm on my own!


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

I'll be there in about six weeks for about three weeks... :thumb:


----------

